# Schulprojekt: Visualisierung eines SPS !



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

Hi,

wir haben in der Schule ein Projekt, bei dem es darum geht mit Hilfe von C++ ein Programm zur Visualisierung einer SPS-Umlaufbahn darzustellen.
Aus diesem Grund müssen die von der SPS gesendeten Signale in den PC eingelesen werden um sie danach zu verarbeiten.
Problem ist nur, das wir nicht wissen wie wir die Signale direkt zum Computer  bekommen.
Hatten da schon mal an eine I/O karte gedacht über die wir das Steuern wollten.

Kennt hier villeicht jemand eine Lösung ???

Danke und Gruß
Immo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Dezember 2004)

Mahlzeit,

dazu muss

 1. der PC mit der SPS verbunden sein
 2a. die PC-Software das Steuerungsprotokoll "sprechen" oder
 2b. die PC-Software über einen OPC-Server auf die Prozessdaten zugreifen

Bei den meisten Herstellen ist 2a und 2b mit Lizenzkosten verbunden.

Falls Sie eine SPS von Siemens im Einsatz haben,
finden Sie hier die Treiber-Bibliothek ACCON-AGLink 

http://www.deltalogic.de/des/aglink-des.htm

Es sind hier auch Schul-Einzel- und Klassenraum-
lizenzen verfügbar.

Die Demo-Version und Beispiele für die Einbindung 
in eigene Software finden Sie hier:

http://www.deltalogic.de/download/aglink.htm

Weiter Hersteller (Produkte) für die S5- und S7-Zugriff:
 - Siemens (Prodave)
 - MHJ
 - Träger
 - PI

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

Hi,

Erstmal Danke für die Antwort!!
Und ja es ist eine Anlage von Siemens!!
Werde mich mal in die Seite reinlesen!!! 

Danke und Gruß
Immo


----------



## Anonymous (22 Dezember 2004)

zu Punkt 1)

Also das ist eigentlich auch unser größtes Problem.
Wir haben ein LPT kabel so modifiziert, das wir von der SPS an den PC anschliessen können.
Doch die Signale die rauskommen, können wir Programmier-technisch nicht verarbeiten.!!

Danke und Gruß
Immo


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Dezember 2004)

Immortelle schrieb:
			
		

> zu Punkt 1)
> 
> Also das ist eigentlich auch unser größtes Problem.
> Wir haben ein LPT kabel so modifiziert, das wir von der SPS an den PC anschliessen können.
> ...



Hallo,

vielleicht beschreiben Sie mal das Gesamtsystem (also welche PCs, SPSen (S5 oder S7?), wie wird programmiert usw.) und welche Aufgabe 
Sie lösen sollen. Dann können die Anworten hier auch detaillierter werden.

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Kurt (22 Dezember 2004)

Sorry aber es muss sein:

Das ist wieder so ein AusDerNaseZieh Rätsel.

_Bitte ich brauche Hilfe, aber ihr müsst selber erraten um was es sich handelt. 
Strengt euch mal an!_

kurt


----------



## Question_mark (22 Dezember 2004)

Hallo,


			
				Immortelle schrieb:
			
		

> Visualisierung einer SPS-Umlaufbahn darzustellen.


SPS-Umlaufbahn : Was ist das ???
Stange Dynamit unter die SPS und damit in eine orbitale Umlaufbahn geschickt ???
Mann Leute, ich kann gerade meine Kristallkugel nicht finden.   
Man kann sich doch hoffentlich so artikulieren, dass ein Mensch mit normalen intellektuellen Fähigkeiten den Sinn einer Frage verstehen kann.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------



## Anonymous (23 Dezember 2004)

Ok, sorry!!
Aber ich habe selber nicht viele informationen über die Anlage!!
Weiss nur das sie von Siemens ist, kann aber noch rausfinden, welche genau.
Wenn ich weitere Informationen habe, melde ich mich wieder!!
Und das mit der Umlaufbahn, habe ich so verstanden, da eine bahn aus schienen mit "Transportern" rundläuft, wird diese halt so genannt!

Gruß
Immo


----------



## plc_tippser (23 Dezember 2004)

Immortelle schrieb:
			
		

> zu Punkt 1)
> 
> Also das ist eigentlich auch unser größtes Problem.
> Wir haben ein LPT kabel so modifiziert, das wir von der SPS an den PC anschliessen können.
> ...



Wie habt Ihr das gemacht? LPT auf Optokoppler oder auf den MPI ??

Gruß, pt


----------

